

Solidfire offers unlimited SSD wear guarantee, punts software at market - rpcope1
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/25/solidfire_splits_afa_sw_hw_for_hyperscalers/

======
PaulHoule
Well I know people had trouble with SSD wear early on, but lately SSDs have
performed better than expected.

The book "Normal Accidents", however, talks about how people will often
consume a safety margin in the name of lower cost, higher speed, better
performance, whatever, and there may well be some short-lived SSDs that hit
the market over the next 20 years as a result.

